# Ducks! Where?



## gsu51 (Dec 2, 2010)

Hey fellas I know this is like asking for the combination to your safety deposit box, with so many guys protective over their hunting spots.  But I need help. Will anyone recommend any duck hunting spots for me near Waycross, GA? Preferably west of Waycross maybe on the Little Satilla.


----------



## pignjig10lb (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## mauk trapper (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes I would hunt west of Waycross on the L.S.


----------



## drake2215 (Dec 2, 2010)

seriously dude?


----------



## GABASSMAN (Dec 2, 2010)

he's just askin a question guys! i would hunt west of waycross... thats my answer


----------



## Brushcreek (Dec 2, 2010)

The only useful info you are gunna get out of this post is find a wma or a public lake and start scouting.. otherwise this is just going to turn into another bashing thread. Goodluck


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 2, 2010)

Brushcreek said:


> The only useful info you are gunna get out of this post is find a wma or a public lake and start scouting.. otherwise this is just going to turn into another bashing thread. Goodluck



http://www.georgiawildlife.com/maps/hunting/region6

there is a 36k acre wma near you


----------



## duck-dawg (Dec 2, 2010)

Buddy, you might as well ask to have this thread deleted because all you're going to catch is grief. Go read any other post on this or any other waterfowl forum. Same scenario: people put too much time and effort into finding their spots to just hand them out to someone over the internet. If I were you,  I would grab a map and download Google earth. Find a wma or public lake, look it over on Google earth for possible areas and a general layout of the area,  then go scout.


----------



## bnew17 (Dec 2, 2010)

you guys are rough over here! geez!!! haha


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Dec 2, 2010)

GABASSMAN said:


> he's just askin a question guys! i would hunt west of waycross... thats my answer



go way west!!!!!


----------



## gsubo (Dec 2, 2010)

little satilla


----------



## southgabowhunter (Dec 2, 2010)

Satilla, float it and jump them


----------



## quackwacker (Dec 2, 2010)

DUhollywood1 said:


> go way west!!!!!



way way way West!


----------



## craig88 (Dec 2, 2010)

quackwacker said:


> way way way West!



WAY WAY WAY WAY WAY'er West


----------



## jero77 (Dec 2, 2010)

If you go far enough East, do you end up west of there?


----------



## mauk trapper (Dec 3, 2010)

Are you there yet?


----------



## Rem270 (Dec 3, 2010)

GSU51, are you still in school at Ga. Southern?? If so, and you have a boat, go float the Ogeeche River.  That's your best bet for ducks and it's close to school.


----------



## bnew17 (Dec 3, 2010)

There a WMA close to GSU that i have killed a TON of ducks on. Cant remember the name of it though.


----------



## gsu51 (Dec 3, 2010)

You guys are awesome!  This is like locker room bashing!  I wasn't clear enough I guess.  The question I should have asked "Is the Waycross area, or anywhere near Waycross a decent place to duck hunt?"  I am originally from Savannah and I have several areas to hunt there.  I married into Waycross so as far as duck hunting nothing here.  I usually go to the Ogeechee and Savannah river with my step dad a couple times a year but was looking for a little input around these parts.  I definately deserve the ripping I brought on myself you prix.  I do appreciate all of your comments though.  

I have fished the Little Satilla and Satilla and seen very few ducks so I wanted to ask about the area more so than any particular spots.  West of Waycross, in Millwood GA is where I live.  I know all of you know this large metropolitan area, bustleing with big business, next time I'll call it by name.  I would assume the Okeefenokee might be a good place to hunt but I know zero about where to even start looking on putting in.  The few people I know that hunt duck around here do it, lets just say in a non traditional way that I can not be apart of. Thanks again guys and I stand corrected for asking such a stupid question.


----------



## mauk trapper (Dec 3, 2010)

Hey fellow take it easy, no need for name calling. Sounds like you got an idea of where to go and what to do just get out there and do it.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Dec 3, 2010)

GSU51. I do not know anything around where you live. I have not hunted around there. But with that said  the river or swamp near you might be good, maybe. The best thing I can tell you is go scouting look for pin oaks with nuts fallin in the water. If there is any ducks around that is where you will find them. But that far from big water the numbers of ducks and different kinds of ducks will be limited. Maybe woodies, a few green heads ,teal and shovelers, not sure. Like I Said earlier havent hunt around there. I deer hunt at Ft Stewart 1 time and seen a few woodies and very few green heads in a swamp I hunted. Go scouting and look around if you jump some ducks go look for the reason they were there. I hope this will help you out.
Good luck and besafe.
Larry


----------



## HuntNTails (Dec 3, 2010)

I can't believe you asked that question.    I hear Alabama's got ducks. Aint that WEST???? 

Seriously though. Like Larry said above, you are going to have to get out there and scout. The problem with the Satilla River in Ware County is that it's pretty dry right now so about the only water that's there will in the river channel. WMA's will require scouting for sure. Probably gonna see mostly woodies and a few mallards. But, then again who knows what might show up...

One free one... only about 50 minutes from you.  GPS coordinates: 31 51.570' N 82 35.311'W     That pond has the most mallards I've seen so far this year.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 4, 2010)

Okeefenokee has lots of birds.  Only one little problem.  It is an off limits refuge.  Hunting there could be expensive.


----------



## gsubo (Dec 4, 2010)

Larry Young Jr said:


> I deer hunt at Ft Stewart 1 time and seen a few woodies and very few green heads in a swamp I hunted.



Can you give me coordinates to that location???
Finding greenheads on the installation would be about as good as hitting the lottery


----------



## Rem270 (Dec 4, 2010)

HuntNTails said:


> One free one... only about 50 minutes from you.  GPS coordinates: 31 51.570' N 82 35.311'W     That pond has the most mallards I've seen so far this year.




Lol, what is that a jail or factory????


----------



## GABASSMAN (Dec 4, 2010)

take a road trip 70 miles east..... get in your boat and then start the engine.... ride around and find ducks.... GPS the spot and return next saturday


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Dec 4, 2010)

gsubo said:


> Can you give me coordinates to that location???
> Finding greenheads on the installation would be about as good as hitting the lottery



I dont have GPS coordinates but, If you come out of fort take a right go to the 2 dirt road to the left. turn left. take dirt road down to it makes a hard right. Park truck trail goes off to the left (old logging road.) go down about 250 yds and off to the left you have flooded timber. There is a island about 40' x 20 ' there was some pin oaks on there. the deer and pigs were coming and feeding on them. I walked out with knee boots then but there is some deep holes out there. When I was deer hunting I saw alot of woodies had 4 groups of mallards come in eat acorns. Did not see any deer or pigs. If you live near there it might be a good spot to check out. To far to drive for me, 3hrs. I was out there in late dec. I did see a few snakes we had a warm front come in.
Good Luck and be safe.
Larry

Ps. did see 2 green wing teal 1 day.


----------



## HuntNTails (Dec 4, 2010)

Rem270 said:


> Lol, what is that a jail or factory????



You'll have to figure it out. I will tell you... there is water and mallards there. Just watch the gator if you are wading. 

Can't believe nobody has looked it up yet.


----------



## gsu51 (Dec 5, 2010)

Larry/Trails thanks for the help. Comming out of the deer woods yesterday I stumbled onto what looks like a decent spot I knew it was wet in there but it is really thick but I found a way in I hunkered down to see if anything was coming in well they were already in and were on the way out. About 15 to twenty wood duck and two sets of 4 mallard. Their flight path is not over our property so that's why I didn't see them hunting at all this season.  Pleasant surprise I'll be in there next week.  After church today I'm going to  ride the little satilla and see if I can find a few. Thanks again guys!


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Dec 5, 2010)

gsu51 said:


> Larry/Trails thanks for the help.
> 
> No problem some one should hunt there I dont. 1 hunter helping out another. I think this is what it is all about. Hey if you hunt there let me know how you did.
> Good luck and besafe
> Larry


----------



## HuntNTails (Dec 5, 2010)

gsu51 said:


> Larry/Trails thanks for the help. Comming out of the deer woods yesterday I stumbled onto what looks like a decent spot I knew it was wet in there but it is really thick but I found a way in I hunkered down to see if anything was coming in well they were already in and were on the way out. About 15 to twenty wood duck and two sets of 4 mallard. Their flight path is not over our property so that's why I didn't see them hunting at all this season.  Pleasant surprise I'll be in there next week.  After church today I'm going to  ride the little satilla and see if I can find a few. Thanks again guys!



Good luck. There is a lot of work that goes on each season with scouting and all. You just gotta get out there and beat some bushes down.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Dec 5, 2010)

Larry Young Jr said:


> I dont have GPS coordinates but, If you come out of fort take a right go to the 2 dirt road to the left. turn left. take dirt road down to it makes a hard right. Park truck trail goes off to the left (old logging road.) go down about 250 yds and off to the left you have flooded timber. There is a island about 40' x 20 ' there was some pin oaks on there. the deer and pigs were coming and feeding on them. I walked out with knee boots then but there is some deep holes out there. When I was deer hunting I saw alot of woodies had 4 groups of mallards come in eat acorns. Did not see any deer or pigs. If you live near there it might be a good spot to check out. To far to drive for me, 3hrs. I was out there in late dec. I did see a few snakes we had a warm front come in.
> Good Luck and be safe.
> Larry
> 
> Ps. did see 2 green wing teal 1 day.


That's the AIA ain't it gsubo?..lol


----------



## gsu51 (Dec 6, 2010)

Guys I gotta share my findings!  Especially after you all were so patient with me.  Well after church I went scouting for ducks, one thing I hadn't done.  Usually my stepdad has all that taken care of all I do is go and shoot.  Anyway, yesterday went looking at some likely places well what I found was a freakin treasure trove.  In a beaver pond on our property I found the mother load.  It was around 2:30 and this place was loaded to the gills with birds.  The pond is only 2-3 acres.  Well I snuk up close enough without scaring birds to see their little heads swiming around in the pond. Then snuk out.  My question is this.  I don't think those birds fly in there in the morning cause I have a deer stand not far from there and haven't seen any during my hunts nor in the afternoon.  It is a possibility they fly in on another flight path.  However I didn't think ducks fly in and hang all day if they aren't under pressure.  I suspect they are coming in mid day.  Is it typical for birds to hang on to their morning waters?  Im going to have the pa inlaw keep his eyes peeled during the day to see if they are coming in then.  I'll be at work.


----------



## Rem270 (Dec 6, 2010)

Depends on the birds, some like to stay a while, others feed and then go. If something spooks em they might all leave.  Best thing to do is go in and plan on hunting all morning and see how they work.  I have found some birds regularly go to holes on a routine, barring weird weather or pressure. Good luck!!!


----------



## Rem270 (Dec 6, 2010)

HuntNTails said:


> You'll have to figure it out. I will tell you... there is water and mallards there. Just watch the gator if you are wading.
> 
> Can't believe nobody has looked it up yet.



Oh I looked it up alright, well on Google anyways.  Can't be sure it correctly found the coordinates but there was a pond next to a large building in the area it found.


----------



## gsu51 (Dec 7, 2010)

*Wood Ducks?*

Whats everyone's beef with the wood duck!  Seems like everyone always has something negative to say about them.  Is it people are tired of seeing them or something?  I think they are a good looking duck! I like shooting them.  Any thoughts?


----------



## mauk trapper (Dec 7, 2010)

I love em myself and find them a blast to shoot. The only problem I have with them is if you do try to shoot the " occasional " roost you rarely will do so legally. Sorry we were rough on you but it looks like it was effective, you went out and did what you had to do. Glad to see you found some birds. Good luck and let us know how you do.


----------



## nickf11 (Dec 7, 2010)

idk what you're reading because I have never seen any "beef" towards the woodrow.


----------



## w11oneal (Dec 7, 2010)

I love shooting woodies.  I don't like the fact that you can't really work them.  Most woodies are deaf to a call and blind to decoys.  They just don't work like mallards.  Other than that I love shooting them.  The male is one of the best looking ducks out there in my opinion.


----------



## gsu51 (Dec 7, 2010)

nickf11 said:


> idk what you're reading because I have never seen any "beef" towards the woodrow.



Most everything I read on here about the woody is kind of "I shot 2 mallards, a ringneck oh and some woody's"
not necessarilly a beef but definately like the stepchild.  I was thinking that its probably because for the most part people were wanting more of a change.  More exotic of a duck or something.  I just think the Woodys are probably the best looking duck out their and fun to hunt.


----------



## nickf11 (Dec 7, 2010)

They are a pretty duck and I agree, a drake wood duck is a beautiful bird, one of the prettiest of them all, also fun to shoot when a flock comes in at mock 4 and sounds like an F-22, but I also agree with w11oneal, if you like birds workin decoys and responding to calls, then you may not like the wood duck AS much, but I think anyone would be happy with them.


----------



## gsu51 (Dec 8, 2010)

I am apparently missing out on a true hunt.   We have a war eagle with a pop up blind and own decoys and a champion retriever.  I have been on several hunts and limited out.  (This next statement will probably get some flack thrown my way.) I have never had to use a duck call or a decoy.  Always had birds all over us and mostly limited out.  Mostly Woodies and mallards.  This might be the reason I never see any of these other duck I see on here though.  Also the scouting work until recently has been done by others so the bird count might change.  Am I totally missing out on these other dimensions of the hunt?  I've been blessed with good birds and great guides. (Stepdad and friends)


----------



## Jaker (Dec 8, 2010)

gsu51 said:


> I am apparently missing out on a true hunt.   We have a war eagle with a pop up blind and own decoys and a champion retriever.  I have been on several hunts and limited out.  (This next statement will probably get some flack thrown my way.) I have never had to use a duck call or a decoy.  Always had birds all over us and mostly limited out.  Mostly Woodies and mallards.  This might be the reason I never see any of these other duck I see on here though.  Also the scouting work until recently has been done by others so the bird count might change.  Am I totally missing out on these other dimensions of the hunt?  I've been blessed with good birds and great guides. (Stepdad and friends)



Ya your missing out on "Duck hunting". Your just coming along on essentially guided hunts and not getting any of the experience exctept the shooting. 

To breakdown what your missing....Those of us who are successful hunting in georgia put in a lot of time, I typically hunt 5 to 6 days a week, I use each trip as a scouting lesson, I hunt all public waterways, I drive no less than 45 minutes one way. and often drive up to an hour and fifteen minutes one way. I often scout 2 or 3 afternoons a week, but mostly I scout by hunting. I probably spend $150 a weekin diesel, and maybe 30 hrs a week duck hunting, scouting, or driving. We kill a lot of birds for this area...about 140 in georgia/alabama so far this year. We get to places at 2am because we know if we get the spot that we have worked hard to pattern then we will kill birds. Some days are bad, others are awesome. We spend all or our spare money on duck hunting, never enough decoys, never enough gear. We are constantly working on equipment, scouting, rerigging, etc.. even in the off season. 

Not to rant, but this is what your missing. And when you do all of this then every now and then you will have a morning like some of these we have had this year...


----------



## FireDoc (Dec 8, 2010)

Wheres the rest of 'em?


----------



## gsu51 (Dec 8, 2010)

When do you have time to work?


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Find a WMA or some public land man.. And some good scouting... and be prepared to catch grief.... cause anytime you ask a where to hunt you will catch grief... Good luck hunting!!


----------



## builditbreakit (Dec 9, 2010)

On both sides of the ocmulgee river.I saw um


----------



## gsu51 (Dec 14, 2010)

Jaker how did you do this weekend.  Sounds like you put in alot of upfront.  Wanted to know how it turned out for you.


----------



## HuntNTails (Dec 15, 2010)

Rem270 said:


> Oh I looked it up alright, well on Google anyways.  Can't be sure it correctly found the coordinates but there was a pond next to a large building in the area it found.



Yep, looks like the found the right hole. I promise there are a bunch of mallards there.


----------



## gsu51 (Dec 16, 2010)

Probably a prison or something with resident ducks.  Good one


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Dec 16, 2010)

The lake behind my house had a bunch of ducks show up last week. I'd bet there's 80 mallards and 30 assorted others out there.

The weather is pushing them south...


----------



## gsu51 (Dec 17, 2010)

Nice where do you live.  I'll come get rid of them for you.  You don't want them crapping up your yard.


----------



## HuntNTails (Dec 17, 2010)

gsu51 said:


> Probably a prison or something with resident ducks.  Good one



"Welcome to Walmart...Have a nice Day!!"   

Seriously though... there is a big group of mallards that reside there. Now they are migrating into the parking lot and crapping everywhere.


----------



## HuntNTails (Dec 17, 2010)

Couldn't let you go through the trouble of looking it up and then not telling you where it is.  If you had looked on google earth, there should have been an icon there for Walmart.    It was a good chuckle anyway...


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Dec 17, 2010)

gsu51 said:


> Nice where do you live.  I'll come get rid of them for you.  You don't want them crapping up your yard.



Neighborhood lake. Between Cumming and Dawsonville.

Might disturb the Yankee neighbors


----------



## HuntNTails (Dec 17, 2010)

Jeff Phillips said:


> Neighborhood lake. Between Cumming and Dawsonville.
> 
> Might disturb the Yankee neighbors



They probably wouldn't be happy neighbors getting woke up at daylight shooting those pretty ducks.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Dec 17, 2010)

A bunch of them moved on over the last 2 days. Still have about 30 mallards out there.


----------



## HuntNTails (Dec 17, 2010)

I don't know if I could stand having them in my backyard and not being able to shoot.


----------



## HuntNTails (Dec 18, 2010)

Here's a pic from this morning at the secret location.


----------



## mauk trapper (Dec 18, 2010)

I have some bread heads like that near me.


----------



## gsu51 (Dec 18, 2010)

Tails you must work there. Ok it with your boss I'll bring the boat.


----------



## HuntNTails (Dec 19, 2010)

Nah, don't work there. But, it's inside the city limits so I don't think I'd try that one.  We have talked about how funny it would be to don the waders and be standing out there at daylight one morning with fake guns to see the reaction on some people's face. But, I think that we'd earn a free trip across town in the back seat of a crown vic.


----------



## gsu51 (Dec 21, 2010)

That's funny we should do it.


----------



## HuntNTails (Dec 21, 2010)

gsu51 said:


> That's funny we should do it.



I tell you what...you wade out there and I'll video (from a safe distance) and post the video on youtube then link it back to here for everyone to see it. I just don't think the handcuffs would feel to comfortable.


----------



## gsu51 (Dec 25, 2010)

I agree handcuffs sound bad


----------

